
Supreme Court to Consider Google Appeal of Oracle Win in Copyright Case - grellas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-to-consider-google-appeal-of-oracle-win-in-java-copyright-case-11573845080?mod=rsswn
======
grellas
Here we go - the insanely maximalist interpretation of copyright law by the
Federal Circuit, with its concomitant ludicrously restrictive idea of fair
use, now goes to the Supremes. The DoJ had actually argued against the idea of
the High Court's taking up of this appeal (on grounds that this case was not
the proper one for the Court to use to clarify these issues). I couldn't
disagree more. The Federal Circuit Court has been positively adamant in its
rigid views, right down to second-guessing how the jury rendered the key
facts, and the case therefore is a very compelling one for a better assessment
to be made by justices who are not so fixated in their views as the Federal
Circuit has been. This area of the law is critical to the whole idea of inter-
operability going forward and it is welcome to see that the Court will be
deciding it sometime this term.

My prior comment at the time of the Federal Circuit decision:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20064289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20064289)

------
AnimalMuppet
_YAHOO!!!!!_

This is very good news. I can't think of another ruling more in need of
overturning, at least not in the tech/IP area.

And, for the Supreme Court to consider it, at least four judges have to vote
to hear it. That means that almost a majority thinks that Google at least
might be right.

